# Hubcap



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like a trip to the junkyard......


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It is odd how many times they fall off in a parking lot.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Sounds like a trip to the junkyard......


I don’t think we have any around here and if we did from what I’ve seen on TV aren’t they full of rabid dogs, rats and criminals hiding out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> I don’t think we have any around here and if we did from what I’ve seen on TV aren’t they full of rabid dogs, rats and criminals hiding out.


I think he meant a used auto parts yard.


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

eBay.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

there should be something on line to give you an idea as to cost

Bud


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Might retrace your trip. They can travel quite a bit if they come off driving(which is usually the case). Around here if someone sees one they often times will lay it up against a street sign pole or the like in case someone does come back looking for it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike Milam said:


> Might retrace your trip. They can travel quite a bit if they come off driving(which is usually the case). Around here if someone sees one they often times will lay it up against a street sign pole or the like in case someone does come back looking for it.


Okay, Not often but I have seen one laying against a telephone pole and didn’t know why. I didn’t know they ever fell off.

Ebay has a similar one to fit my car $15 & $10 shipping


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Okay, Not often but I have seen one laying against a telephone pole and didn’t know why. I didn’t know they ever fell off.
> 
> Ebay has a similar one to fit my car $15 & $10 shipping


Joke on me. First time I saw one leaning against a pole I thought "what luck", lol


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Driving around at noon in this little tiny town, while we ate ice cream, we saw a salvage place and it looked decent so we went in.

The guy in there was a lot of fun and it was a nice little office building considering. He didn’t have any hubcaps for my car but he told us about another salvage place down the street. Again, a decent place and friendly guy. He gave me a phone number and also said for like $20 you can get a generic set at Walmart which I didn’t know.

they must keep and sell things that look interesting because I looked around and it kind of reminded me of some old antique/vintage places I used to go to back in Ohio. Even though I’ve started car shopping I'm short on time so I’ll go ahead and get some at Walmart.

We're just surprised in such a small town there are 3 salvage places just off the main road. Who knew?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Those that regularly work on older vehicles usually know where all the local junkyards, even the ones hidden on old lonely back roads.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Now you can get a set of plastic chrome hubcaps. Is Cal Custom still around?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If that is not a OEM wheel, sometimes the factory wheeldiscs don't fit as well as they need to. My wife doesn't like the typical 'black wheel' look with winter tires mounted on aftermarket wheels (I'm not paying the price for OEM) so I install those generic plastic wheeldiscs. After I lost one I found that the part of the wheel where the 'grabby tabs' of the disc contact was canted out ever so slightly so on a shiny new wheel it slowly popped off. I put pieces of self-adhesive traction strips (for stairs, comes in a roll - you could also use pieces of self-adhesive sandpaper) at the contact point. I haven't lost one since.


----------

